# Wee! The Eheim is here!



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Yay! My Eheim 2213 arrived today =) Set up and running already, depsite a small oops on my part. I cut the hose the wrong length (I had the intake going to the output), which meant the tube was to short to reach the real input by 2 inches. Because of where it was, I couldn't cut another section off the tubing to replace the short hose and still have enough for the output side...so I placed it on a small stable stand to bring it up those few inches for the time being. I'll get more tubing tomorrow, I don't like having it on a stand.

But it's running like a dream  The water already looks soooo much better and it's been on 10 minutes! Not to mention the white clouds are adoring the directed current from the spray bar, much niced to play in than what the Penguin gave off.

Not only that, I got my digital pH tester today! And the cories spawned! Yay! I could kiss someone I'm so happy =)


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

hope you like it as much as I do.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I love both my eheims. Cant go wrong with them.


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

Funny you should mention about the Clear up of water..
I just got one recently and installed it in my 20 gal. (2234)
This tank previously had an AquaCLear on the Back.....
I was trying to figure out why I was getting film like
algae on the front glass primarily and water was murkey. Well, I believe it was really due to the fact that the AquaClear was not doing its job in this Heavily Planted, high lit planted tank..
Ferts were in check.. 
When I installed the new Eheim, later in the day this tank
was as clear as a bell!!! 
I've been Very Happy with it..


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I concur. I'll never use another brand of canister filter on my tanks if Eheim makes a model suitable for the size. I'm still waiting on them to make an external model for the 10-15g size.

Best,
Phil


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

my eheim 2213 is the best damn filter i have ever bought, for my 20l, my 2217 for my 50gal


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It sounds like you had a great day! 

I agree, it's nothing but Eheims for canisters in this house either.


----------



## jppurchase (Dec 15, 2004)

Phil Edwards said:


> I concur. I'll never use another brand of canister filter on my tanks if Eheim makes a model suitable for the size. I'm still waiting on them to make an external model for the 10-15g size.
> 
> Best,
> Phil


They DID make one - but sadly, at least in North America, it has been discontinued. The Eheim 2211, from the Classic Series of canisters, would be perfect for smaller tanks. I have seen it listed for sale at a number of European mail order suppliers, as a still current model. The parts for it are all still listed on Eheim Parts, but putting one together from spare parts would cost a lot more than I am willing to pay (close to $200.00 if I remember correctly).

I wonder if a write-in campaign would bring the Eheim 211 back to North America???

James Purchase
Toronto


----------

